# lab shaking dummy while retreiving



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a 9 1/2 month old lab. I haven't worked with him as much as I should on retreiving commands, but when I am having him retreive, he comes most of the way back to me and then stops just short and likes to shake whatever it is we are playing fetch with. I know some of this is my fault as I do not always have a check cord on him so it gives him the freedom to stop and start shaking (bad habit, owner's fault!) is something I know I need to do. However, any suggestions on how to get him to stop shaking whatever he is bringing back? Do you think the consistency of the check cord will solve this problem, or something else I should try? I know it is somewhat normal for pups to shake and they probably grow out of it, but I want to start working on it now.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

as hes coming back walk backwords and really get him excited to keep going all the way to you.

my 8 month old yellow lab wont even run with a check cord soo.. i dont even use one.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

As you guys know, I'm a big advocate of force and this would take care of the problem. If you don't want to get into this, instead of throwing bumpers for him, throw heavy objects like the Doken Mallard or Goose. He won't be able to shake them or they'll fly out of his mouth.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

That's why the doken duck has a hard head on a cord so when your dog shakes it it knocks him in the noggin a few times and he gets the point


----------

